

Skype not working again..what's happening? - dotpot


======
ewan
[http://heartbeat.skype.com/2011/05/an_update_on_todays_downt...](http://heartbeat.skype.com/2011/05/an_update_on_todays_downtime.html)

stopped me getting errors connecting, but it would be unusual if all my
contacts are really offline

<https://twitter.com/#!/skype> now acknoledges an issue

------
dotpot
<http://twitter.com/#!/Skype/status/78054500161695745> "A small number of you
may have problems signing in to Skype. We’re investigating the cause, and hope
to have more details to share soon."

